# Theopropus elegans



## sufistic (Apr 15, 2010)

Family: Hymenopodidae

Sub-Family: Hymenopodinae

Genus: _Theopropus_

Species: _Theopropus elegans_ (Westwood, 1832)

Distribution: Myanmar, Malay Peninsula, Singapore, Sumatra, Java, Borneo.

Adult female:


----------



## sufistic (Apr 15, 2010)

Adult female:


----------



## MantidLord (Apr 15, 2010)

Nice pictures! She looks like she's about to lay a nice ooth. Did you mate her?


----------



## sufistic (Apr 15, 2010)

MantidLord said:


> Nice pictures! She looks like she's about to lay a nice ooth. Did you mate her?


Thanks! Yup she's mated.


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 16, 2010)

Wonderful pic Shaik. Looks like she is laden with eggs! Best of luck with the breeding.

I have bunch of them hatch out today!






Took some pics when moving them to net cages. Some stay on the lid,






While some stay inside the container


----------



## sufistic (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks Yen, and congrats to the hatch! I believe these are finally gonna be stable in the US now.


----------



## major vex (Apr 16, 2010)

OMG :blink: 

Looks like you got about 100 out of that ooth!!!!

Congrats, Do they do well in net cages? I have 30 left out of my 42 but 28 of those are now 2nd instar so looks ok for the Uk (timebeing) B)


----------



## Pelle (Apr 16, 2010)

Beautiful close up pics!

And congrats Yen on the big hatch :blink:


----------



## Felix.B (Apr 16, 2010)

interesting how similar the freshly hatched look to L1 of Hymenopus!


----------



## MantidLord (Apr 16, 2010)

Great pics yen, and congrats. What's that thing (sock, paper towel) in the container? Is it used for moisture?


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks all.

@Dan - so far they all do alright together in net cage, feeding fruit flies and such, but i do mist them with water ever day as net cage do not hold humidity very well but great ventilation.

@Mantidlord - It is the soaked round cotton for keeping humidity.

@ Shaik - Sorry don't mean to hijack your thread. Hope to keep for another generation, fingers crossed. This batch is from Thailand. By the way, the batch from you is getting near adult. Infact the male has turn adult recently and females are subadult now. i wonder if they are the same species.


----------



## major vex (Apr 20, 2010)

yen_saw said:


> This batch is from Thailand. By the way, the batch from you is getting near adult. Infact the male has turn adult recently and females are subadult now. i wonder if they are the same species.


You will have to put pics of the adult females up when you get them there as I have seen Theopropus with variations in markings :blink: quite interesting!


----------

